# Need A Hand on a Rheem AC-Heat Pump



## dmacd (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a family that turned the heat on for the first time this year and the unit ran. When it came time to run again the thermostat had gone blank. 

Took a look at the thermostat and have 22-23 volts on red wire. All looks okay except thermostat being blank.

I went out and took the access panel off and I get 120 v on each terminal of the relay. I see a coil under the relay I suppose is for the 24 volt.

I've pushed the relay in and the fan does not come on nor compressor. Contacts look a bit pitted but nothing else stands out. 

Model Number is RPKA-O61JAZ

Can I get a hand in fixing this? Any ideas what to check? 

Thank You


----------



## dmacd (Oct 28, 2014)

Over 30 views on this post and not one comment. :laughing:

I fixed the problem and hope you guys that could not offer up a reply spend an eternity wallowing in rat feces contaminated insulation.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

bad neutral? "C"


----------



## sktn77a (Aug 14, 2011)

dmacd said:


> Over 30 views on this post and not one comment. :laughing:
> 
> I fixed the problem and hope you guys that could not offer up a reply spend an eternity wallowing in rat feces contaminated insulation.


Why don't you make a constructive contribution to this forum and tell people how you fixed the problem. Not everyone knows how to help with such a vaguely described issue but your solution might help someone like you in the future.


----------

